# Fleetwood Pier goes up in smoke



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

The once resplendant Victorian Pier that was for many years a landfall to welcome seafairers into the port of Fleetwood went up in smoke and flames in the early hours of this morning.
It suffered a similar fate in the 1950's but rose from the ashes.
Sadly it has already been said that the front and middle sections have been totally destroyed leaving only the end section closest to the sea in tact.
Only last year the owner one "Billy Blower" a comedian and entepreneur had been refused planning permission to build a set of hideous flats on the structure,after a massive outcry from us local residents ( and only this weekend the whole of the windows and doors ( all except one ??!!) had been boarded up because the structure had been left empty for 3 years and the local council feared "vandalism"

FUNNY THAT, AIN'T IT?????(Cloud) (Cloud) (MAD) (Smoke)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i take it the "radar station" is unaffected..........


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

yes sparkie the wind was blowing the opposite direction and they hadn't planned to build flats on that site........it is now a listed building grade 1 status???(Hippy) 
Cynical or what??(Cloud)


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

nhp651
The lengths you`ll go to on that strech of the Lancs. coast to keep the punters rolling in, knows no bounds, what next? [=P] (Jester) 
Cheers,
David


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

[=P] it was b****y hard to dress up as Guy Fawlkes last night in the pub toilets.......(Hippy) .......nearly got caught out this time!!!(Jester)


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

No more Jolly Roger, last orders down at the Euston then!(POP)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

it was water pouring out of the side door this morning by the bucket full instead of me and empty beer glasses.
oh well ceste' la vie':sweat: (Smoke)


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

When did the `Radar Hut` aquire Listed Status?(?HUH) , did my radar ticket there in `68 & never thought that would be confirmed on it.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it was either last year or the year before??not long ago though.neil.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

yep.......


deffo a listed building.............


a picturesque building to rival St Pauls Cathedral or the Royal Albert Hall......

and housing a ceiling comparable to the Cistine Chapel.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

It's a shame! Fleetwood doesn't have a lot going for it these days and the loss of the pier can only make matters worse - even if it was in a state there was a chance of doing something. 

Now if the whole of Blackpool had burned down it would have been an improvement.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian
Now hang on a mo, the `Lights` last till end of October (I think) you`ve got enough punters `till then.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

benjidog said:


> Now if the whole of Blackpool had burned down it would have been an improvement.


Aye and just *WHO* was last seen sneaking away from the central pier clutching a box of matches (Smoke) (Jester)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Tmac1720 said:


> Aye and just *WHO* was last seen sneaking away from the central pier clutching a box of matches (Smoke) (Jester)


Damned cheek Oul Hand - I am in London - well that's what my wife thinks so don't let the cat out of the bag! 

BTW did you nick that flag off a Norn Iron government building?


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

benjidog said:


> Damned cheek Oul Hand - I am in London - well that's what my wife thinks so don't let the cat out of the bag!
> 
> BTW did you nick that flag off a Norn Iron government building?


As there is no Norn Iron flag available on the list of countries (haughty sniff and superior swagger) I decided to obtain (nick) one from the Stormont web site. Well Sinn Fein don't want it and the Unionists don't know what it stands for so I may as well have it. (Jester) 

Aww crap I told your good lady you were in Bristol (EEK) well that's what I thought you said when you mentioned Bristol Citys (*))


----------



## Glyndwr (Jul 8, 2008)

*Little bit upset*

I am from Blackpool and went to Freelwood Nautical College as an R/O. I find some of the comments a little bit "racist" towards people from Blackpool. I know the North is not as good as the South but I believe the Thread was started to give out information to those of us who know the area and maybe did not know about the fire.

Thanks for the info but please refrain from using similar comments.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

chill out,Glyndwr, I think people are just having a little friendly banter.

By the way , it seems that the owner of a certain structure had (so it is rumoured) a bar go up in smoke a couple of years ago!!!
It seems that he is rather unlucky.(Cloud) 
Strange that, ain't it.(Smoke) (Smoke) (Smoke)


----------



## Glyndwr (Jul 8, 2008)

Senior Member

I don't think it is a matter of chilling out. When someone says 

"Now if the whole of Blackpool had burned down it would have been an improvement".

it is not a nice thing to say when you have close relatives and friends who live there.

I will leave it as it is but the Thread was very informative; sorry I cannot say the same for the comments.


----------



## nautibuoy42 (Jul 30, 2008)

Had many a happy session in the Jolly Roger Bar, Tom, a Scotsman, was general manager And John was bars manager, can't remember their surnames, that was in the mid 70s, I left Fleetwood in '76. Sad it has come to tragic end.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

It was a joke Glyndwr - I live in the Blackpool area too! 

Sorry if you were offended.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

no apology needed Brian.............

none at all.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

I agree 100% Sparkie, I know Brian personally and he is a *gentleman* with a great sense of humour and fun. We have an old saying here in Norn Iron "Some people will walk miles out of their way to be insulted" seems very appropriate here somehow (egg)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I must have ancestors in Norn Iron then, Tmac.......[=P] .......always though they were from Wales.........gawd..........that's a releif???(Jester) (K) (Hippy)


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

nhp651
Now don`t go upsetting anymore Celts!(==D) 
David


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

(Jester) CELTS .............did you say?? just for a moment I thought ??? (Jester) (Smoke) (Jester)


----------

